# Friday Pics!



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Cool sunset on the way home from work today.










pesky copper thieves abandoned this when they discovered it was just aluminum. damage still done though.










let 'em bang on this pipe.










customer has been hit three years in a row.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Another pic of my lab.....sound asleep....


----------



## urdady1 (Mar 25, 2012)

first try at roller skating
first time on the bay


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Our 3 month old lab and 5 year old miniature schnauzer. 








My wife and cousin's personal trainer


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

Say hello to my stinky friend...


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

1 and 2, Theo
Rest of the pics are from a recent trip to Bertram

sunset buzzards
Nice rams
Very curious roadrunner
Texas Beefaloe


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

My all terrain chair thanks to the 2cool brethren.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

One of the mated pair of hawks we have in our neighborhood year round. They are great to watch hunt. Funny when it rain feathers from a bird they hit.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Watching my master work just wears me out.


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Surf fishing last year


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

1.My brother's two cats.
2. My son Hunters first rabbits that he killed all by himself.
3. Indian Camp finds


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

TGIF! Bowling on Presidents' Day. MattK custom painted my daughters Curado 100B.


----------



## bigkountry14 (Jan 4, 2011)

Die hard Urban Cowboy fan at HEB 








Playing under the grapefruit tree


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

First flyer I ever made, for my wifes blog www.sweetmelange.com


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

A great cigar









My daughter









A good stout


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

1. Daughter dancing at the deer lease. 
2. Sunset on Lake Austin.
3. A few from Inks Lake State Park. Really pretty place!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Last night Crawfish*

Last nights Crawfish!
My little Ozzy licking the top of my head.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Me and my dad at his 70th B-Day party.


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

Any good Aggie will recognize who I had the honor to meet and have lunch with last Friday. The one and only Claytie.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

recent trip to mosquito lagoon in Florida. Sight casting reds and a few trout to boot. All reds released, trout were all over 24". Only can keep one trout over. Great trip.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Pics*

-2013 Pinewood Derby Trophies, 1st place Bears, 2nd place Pack
-My son visiting the Buda police department
-My lab probably did not like me too much when I took this pic
-Pig damage in Ruby Ranch
-Big ribeye during a pig hunt a couple weeks ago
-Cold Beer on the way to Baffin last weekend
-Chill'n on the way to Baffin
-View from Snoopy's porch


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

*pics*

1. Ladies
2. new toy - jeep
3. chad with new TM mascot - baby squirrel
4. smoking briskets early am
5. sons saltwater tank, one day after setup


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

View from our site at Lake Texana last weekend.....


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*Busted !!!!!*

James IV...caught with his hand in the cookies....just like his Grandpaw.:biggrin:


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

My Kiddos


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

My official Tastetester and Assistant Klever

CrawFeech Warmup

Bronzed Redfeech with a Mango - Watermelon Salsa

Jambalaya

SpaGetts n Mussels

No Gold found at the end of this Rainbow

Klever Getting Ready for the Drum Run

Run Completed


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Bone Daddy's rocks!


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

My new toy....


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Just because!

Mike - sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Duck Dingo in Lissy

Surveying/Verifying Authenticity of the spread

Dragging hooks through ditches to find "Ghost" traps

Found some 

Long walk to get a trap that everybody and their brother has ran by.......

Had a 12" red in it, his nose was torn up from trying to get out! Largest red we've seen in an abandoned trap...

Low water


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*San Jacinto County*

Ms. Wissl and I dragged the camper to Double Lake Recreation Area in Sam Houston National Forest last weekend. Of the dozens of times we've been out that way we've never stopped to check out the fire tower along FM2025 between Cleveland and Coldspring....till now.

Fire towers are a dying breed nationally being replaced by aircraft and satellite (and Lord knows what else). This one is named The Liberty Hill Tower. This tower is the last remaining fire tower on the National Forests and grasslands in Texas. It was in use from 1955 to 1969.

We also "happened" to stop in Bayou Bend Gun Shop just outside of Cleveland. I'm glad we did. Heckova nice place and got a great deal on a Ruger SR9c.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Paninis for dinner
Gyro for lunch
TAMU Baseball Tuesday night had 3 former players on the field
PERI PERI from a greek restruant at work
Taco Bell after a late night double header
Sunday pond hoppin in katy
oldest with new haircut
HAPPY FRIDAY!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Sasquatch hooked and ripped the top off of this trap, we figured there's no way it would continue killing so we didn't turn and try to pull it up!

Big thanks to Baumann for making the stainless hooks we pulled this year! Very cool idea!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Little fishin.....

Little boat play!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*Da Boyz*

As some of you know we lost our beloved Frito back in June. We wanted to get a couple of more cats right away but had a lot of travel planned for the rest of the year so we waited until after the holidays to make our move.

We wanted an adult cat and a couple of kittens to keep each other company. That way we could have a calm settled adult and still not miss the "kitten experience". On January the 7th we went to the Deer Park Animal shelter and rescued these 3 guys.

It looks like Dink is a full blood Flame point Siamese. . He weighed in at a whopping 0.9 lbs. after 7 weeks he has more than tripled his weight. He is Miss Pam's baby boy. He has quite a motor. When he purrs he sounds like a 4-hp Briggs and Straton.

Cody is a silver medium-haired tabby. He is about 6 weeks older than Dink. He is the softest living creature I've ever touched. He weighed 3.5 lbs and now tops 5 lbs

Cody and Dink are big buds. They play and sleep together and groom each other constantly. When we first got them Cody was a lot bigger than Dink and we had to keep them more or less separate, only allowing a few supervise play periods together through out the day. Dink was just to little and could have been hurt. Now, Cody is still bigger but the Dinkster is very fast very strong and has a heart as big as Texas. He is not afraid of anything. He has no trouble holding his own with Cody these days. And their play is now a lot more tame. We only separate them at night now and when Dink is a little more mature we will stop that.

Duke is my man-cat. He's my pard, my pal, my confidant. He weighed 15.3 lbs. I haven't weighed him lately but I am pretty sure he's put on a pound or two. He is very cool and laid back. Quiet and calm but likes to sit in my lap and watch TV. He and Cody sleep with is in the bed every night and when Dink gets a little older he will join them no doubt.

We are mostly home folks these days due to financial and health issues and these guy fill our days with fun and companion ship. We will always have a place in our hearts for Frito's memory but we love these guys and they enrich out live tremendously.

So then, without further delay.......

Boyz, here's all my 2-cool friends. 2-Cool, Da Boyz.

1. The late and much loved Frito. He gets credit for turning me into a cat person. Best relationship I ever had with an animal. We'll always miss His Orangeness.
2. Dink at about 6 weeks
3. Dink the way he looks today getting a little "sack time"
4. Cody at about 4 months.
5. Duke , The "WORLDS MOST INTERESTING CAT". "I don't drink beer every day, but when my daddy has a frosty mug of a cold one I make it a point to check it out."
6. Cody and Dink catchin' a few zs


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Snowball*

Here is Snowball WalkingJack.

BB


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Beautiful kitty Bobby! What great face!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Belle at 3 1/2 months old..


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Today is my Dad's 70th Birthday. The pic is him in the back of the boat he ran out of the Lake House Apartments from the late 70's to the 80's. It had twin Detroit 453's and topped out at about 12.5 knots max. We spent many a day slaying fish and diving off that old boat. We were also some of the first ones to fish and dive the VA Fogg off Galveston/Freeport after it first went down and the top of it was at 55 feet. We are taking him to dinner this evening and I made him a cake personally at lunch today.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Mont said:


> Today is my Dad's 70th Birthday. The pic is him in the back of the boat he ran out of the Lake House Apartments from the late 70's to the 80's. It had twin Detroit 453's and topped out at about 12.5 knots max. We spent many a day slaying fish and diving off that old boat. We were also some of the first ones to fish and dive the VA Fogg off Galveston/Freeport after it first went down and the top of it was at 55 feet. We are taking him to dinner this evening and I made him a cake personally at lunch today.


 Happy B-Day to your pops- I'm guessing you never dropped a "How Big a Boy are ya" at him, did ya?


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

big john o said:


> Me and my dad at his 70th B-Day party.





Mont said:


> Today is my Dad's 70th Birthday. The pic is him in the back of the boat he ran out of the Lake House Apartments from the late 70's to the 80's. It had twin Detroit 453's and topped out at about 12.5 knots max. We spent many a day slaying fish and diving off that old boat. We were also some of the first ones to fish and dive the VA Fogg off Galveston/Freeport after it first went down and the top of it was at 55 feet. We are taking him to dinner this evening and I made him a cake personally at lunch today.


hmm. i'm seeing a pattern.

congrats to your father(s?).


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

One more of the Sea Hagg. She's in the same yard I just did my bottom job at, circa 1973 or '74. The green station wagon on the very right became the first Weeks truck right after that. Dad was working at Nasa on the big main frames and they wanted to make him a manager. He took leave and opened up Weeks in October. Dad's boat to this day has a boot stripe on it. I spent a good two days under that boat sanding off about 10 layers of bottom paint so we could recoat it with something smooth.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

I gotta add one more, ready for her first wedding rehearsal dinner


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

My beautiful wife getting done up










My son talking to the dog










Daughter's new haircut and gymnastics outfit










Single point sling for the AR










These are not my pics but were shared with me of the ME262 beating the pattern at EFD


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Need done Al Green playin up in harem




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i dont have a great big pot but it gets the job done!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Birthday in our house today too. Happy Birthday Cassaundra


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Need done Al Green playin up in harem




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Took my oldest son on his first tree rat hunt.









Last Sunday's breakfast, Mmmm, I love my homemade gravy!









Made some pulled pork this week,
Before








After smoking for 8 hours








Finished product after a 2 hour wrapped up rest


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Happy Birthday to Cassaundra too! That's a nice lookin' spread, Guy.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Scotland


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

My little slice of heaven...I just got back and the oak trees make me feel good!


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Heres some of our new pup Mac!

On his way to his new home!









Driving the boat.









Passed out on the boat. 









Him and his cousin Jake.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

first time to wet a hook since before september!! had a blast!


















the bottom of the icechest from my buddies work... now I want some fresh ones!!


----------

